# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Τα παιχνιδάκια του Τζιτζιφρίγκου που έφτιαξα εγώ...ό,τι μπόρεσα δηλαδή.

## katerina1979



----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κατερίνα μια χαρά σε βρίσκω.Είναι να κάνεις την αρχή.Μετά θα δεν θα πιστεύεις και εσύ η ίδια τι θα φτιάχνεις.Εγω αντιγράφω απλά αυτά που βλ΄πεω να πουλούν στο εμπόριο και τα τροποποιώ ανάλογα με πράγματα που ξέρω ότι προτιμά ο δικός μου πχ πλαστικό.

----------


## Sissy

Πολύ ωραία τα παιχνίδια που έφτιαξες Κατερίνα!!

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Κατερινα !!!!


 πολυ ωραια τα παιχνιδακια του Τζιτζιφριγκου !!!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

πολυ ομορφα μπραβο!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Κατερινακι που τον φροντιζεις τοσο και τον αγαπας τοσο.... δωσε μας κι αλλες ιδεες για παιχνιδακια!!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Λοιπόν μια που κάθομαι και ρουκουνιάζω αυτήν την περίοδο είπα να ασχοληθώ λίγο με τη χειροτεχνία για το φιλαράκι μου και σας παρουσιάζω αυτά που έφτιαξα σήμερα.

 Αυτο είναι μια παραλλαγή παιχνιδιού της Σίσσυ.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...sc00146sx.jpg/



Κι αυτό είναι ένα παιχνιδάκι που τελικά μου άρεσε σαν πατήθρα...θα δείξει.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/dsc00148v.jpg/



Αν μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής να μου φτιάξει τις φώτο να φαίνονται κανονικά γιατί δεν ξέρω τι έκανα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα γι' αυτό και έβαλα τα links.

----------


## zack27

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

νομιζω ειμαστε οκ!!!!!!!!!!!! πολυ ομορφα μπραβο!!!

----------


## Anestisko

μια χαρα ομορφα

----------

